# Do I need an osmio zero?



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, I keep seeing the group buy and I keep thinking do I need it or should I save my money for a better machine. My local water is soft and taste ok. hopefully this link works.

https://www.unitedutilities.com/help-and-support/your-water-supply/drinking-water-quality/water-quality-search-results/

The whole water analysis blows my mind a little. Out kettle doesn't really scale and we generally just use a Brita filters. I do regular clean my machine but I don't really understand the long term effects of using my water on my machine. If my waters crap I would get the osmio but I'm not sure. Can any one help.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Trying to do it if my mobile

Calcium 13.0

Magnesium 2.89

Hardness 3.08

Any others


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Everyone realizes they needed one after they've got one! 🤔😧🤣


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes you do !


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

You'll think how have i managed without one. Really like mine 👍


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lol yes I know. But I need to tell my wife why we NEED one. She doesn't drink coffee and I think on the whole or water quality isn't that bad. But again bar the obvious I haven't a scooby what chemicals are particularly bad and if the Brita is doing a sufficient job 🤔


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Bagpu55 said:


> Lol yes I know. But I need to tell my wife why we NEED one. She doesn't drink coffee and I think on the whole or water quality isn't that bad. But again bar the obvious I haven't a scooby what chemicals are particularly bad and if the Brita is doing a sufficient job


Try pointing out the Arsenic content on the water report


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Not getting on well with my mobile on this.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What are the different columns showing? Min and average?

So alkalinity is 16.2 mg/l?

Calcium is 13

Magnesium is 2.89? (no value in the second column?? different page showing different thing? Presumably second column is max permissible on that page...)

If you used the print function of your browser you'd be able to post the entire thing rather than just screenshots with information missing.

Anyway.

Alkalinity is probably low.

Hardness is probably about 45 mg/l

Add bicarbonate to bring the alkalinity up to 40 mg/l and it'll be fine regarding scale. Can't speak for anything else like chlorides and sulphate, you'll have to decide if you're happy putting the other stuff in your machine.

EDIT:

My assumptions about the different columns were correct. Checked my own water report with United utilities. Good for brewing in my case.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> What are the different columns showing? Min and average?
> 
> So alkalinity is 16.2 mg/l?
> 
> ...


 Cheers Rob, when I'm home I will post it up. Couldn't do it from my phone. Yes first column was minn and the other average. The first was from the summary and the other the full. I will get it up later 👍


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

See if this works

View attachment United Utilities - Water Quality Search Results.pdf


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Depends on what you're going to use it for.

I was all l set for buying one - then my wife announced that she'd use the kettle anyway as she likes her water on the boil - not just below.

When I cook an evening meal - let's say pasta and or vegetables - I'll often fill the kettle 2 or 3 times during a session - can't see how the Osmio would help me here either.

Drinking water would be useful - but my daughter hates filtered water 0) and I like my water chilled and am at work most of the time.

So that left me with spending 300 quid on a filter system for a coffee machine... or just carry on using my zero water filter system - £300 buys approx 3 yrs worth of cartridges - would be interesting to see how long the Osmios last.

Then there's the environmental side - where the Osmio probably wins out by virtue of less cartridge use. It's an unknown - the water I have is very hard at about 320ppl.

End result is I talked my way out of one..then again.....


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

My main questions are in Osmio Vs my water and Brita filter.

Will it significantly improve the life of my machine(scale build up etc?), especially if I want a MaraX in the future (and all I understand is my water is soft  ), given I drink 1 latte a day/2 at weekends.

Will it taste much better, we quite happily drink it at the moment (but fewer impurities the better), my wife drinks loads of herbal, warm water etc. So heating what I need is very useful, although we have a kettle that brews enough for a mug (it does get over filled).

Given its £300 I cant argue for or against a machine as I dont know enough to make an informed decision and I could save said £300 to a really nice Mara.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Your tap water won't form scale in the Mara X even at 130c. If you use steam eventually it will so you should flush the boiler regularly....which isn't remotely an issue with tap water. If you add bicarbonates to bring it up to 40 mg/l alkalinity then you'll need to flush more regularly and/or perform a light descale. Descaling HX machines is easy so again shouldn't be an issue.

My only concern would be with the presence of chlorides. I've read conflicting information, some say up to 316l steel can take up to 100ppm without corrosion and some say corrosion is evident at less than 10ppm in steam applications. I just opt for none so I don't have to think about it.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

@Bagpu55 one space left in round 8 if you do decide to go for an Osmio. Of course, being in the group myself I couldn't have any interest in you getting one.. 😊


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Groke said:


> @Bagpu55 one space left in round 8 if you do decide to go for an Osmio. Of course, being in the group myself I couldn't have any interest in you getting one.. 😊


 Cheers Groke. If I was flush with cash I would. But I don't think it's an essential atm. Really would like an electric grinder next as hand cranking is getting a bit of a pita.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

Bagpu55 said:


> Cheers Groke. If I was flush with cash I would. But I don't think it's an essential atm. Really would like an electric grinder next as hand cranking is getting a bit of a pita.


 Good shout. I use a hand grinder for when I occasionally do pour over. It's a bit of a beast so at the easier end of the spectrum - but even so I think I'd get a little fed up using it day in day out for espresso. I'd prioritise the leccy grinder too!


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

If anyone is on the fence about an Osmio Zero, I have just started another group buy (Round 12) in the Group Buys section of the website - link below.

Hopefully we can get 6 people drinking good quality, RO water (myself included) in the near future!

Thanks,
Shaun

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54172-osmio-zero-round-12/?do=embed


----------



## 1823Dave (Aug 18, 2020)

shaunlawler said:


> If anyone is on the fence about an Osmio Zero, I have just started another group buy (Round 12) in the Group Buys section of the website - link below.
> 
> Hopefully we can get 6 people drinking good quality, RO water (myself included) in the near future!
> 
> ...


 Would love to get in on it but unfortunately I am below the required 25 post count, mainly a lurker!

If I can't get the required post count soon I'll likely just buy it anyway, turns out my water is harder than I realised and my god does it taste like chlorine!

Quite like the fact that it can produce near boiling RO water on demand, and the lack of plumbing in is nice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

1823Dave said:


> Would love to get in on it but unfortunately I am below the required 25 post count, mainly a lurker!
> 
> If I can't get the required post count soon I'll likely just buy it anyway, turns out my water is harder than I realised and my god does it taste like chlorine!
> 
> Quite like the fact that it can produce near boiling RO water on demand, and the lack of plumbing in is nice.


 You don't need 25 posts for this deal, just 6 people. Don't go paying more than you have to.


----------



## 1823Dave (Aug 18, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You don't need 25 posts for this deal, just 6 people. Don't go paying more than you have to.


 Ah in that case, sign me up please 😊. I was unable to reply to the post, guessed it was due to the post count requirement.

@shaunlawlerlet me know what you need.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

1823Dave said:


> Ah in that case, sign me up please 😊. I was unable to reply to the post, guessed it was due to the post count requirement.
> 
> @shaunlawlerlet me know what you need.


 That Bus reached it's destination days ago, now you have 5+ posts you just need to wait for the next Bus driver to start the journey for 5 more passengers.


----------



## 1823Dave (Aug 18, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> That Bus reached it's destination days ago, now you have 5+ posts you just need to wait for the next Bus driver to start the journey for 5 more passengers.


 Its a popular bus! I'll keep my eye out for the driver and flag them down


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

1823Dave said:


> Its a popular bus! I'll keep my eye out for the driver and flag them down


 You may have to jump in the driving seat yourself.....


----------



## 1823Dave (Aug 18, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You may have to jump in the driving seat yourself.....


 Done!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54262-ozmio-zero-round-13/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

1823Dave said:


> Done!
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54262-ozmio-zero-round-13/?do=embed


 Blimey.... 🤣


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm feeling a bit meh about mine. It's great not using bottled water for many reasons but I miss the kettle. I prefer drinking tap water to the taste of the osmio and it makes a lousy cup of tea. I hate that it defaults back to cold if there's a slight delay in pressing the hot water button again for the desired volume, and it's definitely not 100 degrees even with a purge (about 93 according to my thermometer). Ooh that came off a bit ranty!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

An alternate view from moi. I absolutely love it! Apart from the benefits to my coffee machine, I like the tea it makes. Most of my water i put juice into so thats no biggie. Must say @mmmatron if your tea is disappointing just go back to the kettle and tap.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> An alternate view from moi. I absolutely love it! Apart from the benefits to my coffee machine, I like the tea it makes. Most of my water i put juice into so thats no biggie. Must say @mmmatron if your tea is disappointing just go back to the kettle and tap.


I don't hate it, it's brilliant for filling up for espresso. My expectations may have been too high maybe. I think you're right, I'll have to dig out the kettle.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

oh i much prefer mine to tap water. reminds me of home.


----------



## 1823Dave (Aug 18, 2020)

For me I primarily will be getting it for my Espresso machine instead of buying plastic bottles, but also like the idea of getting rid of the crap in my local tap water, it's not the best..

I can totally get the preference to tap and kettle for tea though. I even preferred tap water over bottled for my Aeropress and Kalita, bit weird.. I drink a fair bit of water a day though so the thought of drinking less crap daily does sound good from my perspective, however I don't have one yet so we shall see!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Still loving mine 18 months or so. Does everything I need.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Mine is still going strong i like the taste in herbal tea and find it okay for normal tea. Taste for just a glass of water mmm probably like it more if it was cold just not realistic for me popping it in the fridge first


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

@mmmatron I get a lot of what you're saying.

Taste wise, water at ambient temperature isn't great, our bodies are programmed to like water cold or hat as either is less likely to be contaminated with bugs that can kill us. Tap water is generally at ground temperature (if your home is at ground level) which is often a lot cooler that our homes ambient temperature. I have a couple of bottles of filtered water in the fridge, pretty much all the time, so there's always cold filtered water to drink.

Tea. I don't know as I don't drink a lot of tea, but the one tea drinker in the house does prefer Osmio as there's no scum on the top of the tea (our tap water is really bad for that). My brother has commented that the tea is nicer using the Osmio than normal, but I get that can be as simple as he doesn't realise that he prefers the brand of tea we have compared to his home. Maybe that tea taste thing is sub-optimal temperature of the water since black tea needs 100degC. I do run a couple of seconds of water into the cup/mug then tip out and start the drink, so maybe that gets to the same temperature as a normal kettle tipped into a cold cup/mug. As I say, I'm not the one drinking the tea so as long as I'm not moaned at it's fine by me.

Reversion to cold. Yes, it is very quick and there has been more than one mug of drink spoiled as I wanted 100degC or 85degC but got ambient temperature. Annoying, but appreciate that the longer it stays on the hot setting, the greater the risk that somebody presses the tap and scalds themselves. Perhaps if it had some little dial or switch that let the user choose the delay, but I guess it all adds to cost and many users will not be bothered.

I do have two gripes that nobody else seems to have mentioned.

It's a PITA to move on the work surface. I have it beneath a wall cupboard (most of the worktops have wall cupboards) so have to pull if away from the wall in order to replace the water. I know it needs to have the rubber feet to stop it wandering across the worktops by vibration, but I'm probably going to have to make a plinth with rollers so that I can move it more easily.

I use 750ml and 500ml flip-top bottles for the cold water, not even the 500ml fits beneath the outlet (even without the drip-tray). Another 10mm or so would probably have done it, so I'm hoping the plinth idea will solve that as well (as long as it is 10mm tall and has a cut-out for the bottle to stand on the worktop where the drip-tray would normally be).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In my household is a different reason all together... I really would like one, for coffee and drinking water. And that's me really. My wife doesn't drink tea, and, unless the tap water becomes unsafe, there's no way my wife would drink from the Osmio or drink the coffee I make (she likes instant!). You could argue she could use the Osmio hot water feature for her velvety, silk smooth cups of Cart Noir, but I can see the complaints that the water is not hot enough, or not cold enough, and the constant nagging of it taking space in the worktop for no reason other than my own sole satisfaction. Therefore, the alternative for me is to keep a water distiller in the garage, where I distil 2.5 litres a week or so. It's a pain. It takes time, and it's highly inefficient.

Oh well. I'll start researching into subliminal messages...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Border_all said:


> Mine is still going strong i like the taste in herbal tea and find it okay for normal tea. Taste for just a glass of water mmm probably like it more if it was cold just not realistic for me popping it in the fridge first


 I drink 4 to 6 pints a day of water and just load with ice


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> I do have two gripes that nobody else seems to have mentioned.
> 
> It's a PITA to move on the work surface. I have it beneath a wall cupboard (most of the worktops have wall cupboards) so have to pull if away from the wall in order to replace the water. I know it needs to have the rubber feet to stop it wandering across the worktops by vibration, but I'm probably going to have to make a plinth with rollers so that I can move it more easily.


 Mine sits on a kitchen worktop where it is a close fit under a cupboard. I fitted self adhesive felt pads to the bottom of the feet - it slides easily when I need to refill, but doesn't move when in use. Cheap as chips and easy to fit.

I think it's great for the coffee machine, we still sometimes use a kettle for tea (a fancy Sage multi temperature thing), and if drinking cold water we get it from the filtered fridge dispenser.

Regards,,
John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@AndyDClements

Well documented but if you buy a packet of those multisided felt pads. PM me your addy and I will send you a strip, you need 6


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I hadn't thought of the felt pads, I have loads of those so I'm now wondering whether a few stacked might get me enough height for the bottle.

Thanks everyone. Must have missed the particular video mentioning PTFE slider pads, and looks like others were ahead of me in the fix rather than not having had the problem.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I popped some felt pads on a few weeks ago, it was a revelation! Loads easier.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

i couldn't face dragging it in and out every time, i put it on an island where it towers at one end.

EDIT: i should say being free from requests to descale the sodding kettle has been worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

facboy said:


> i couldn't face dragging it in and out every time, i put it on an island where it towers at one end.


 As have I because we fill it so often.


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> Taste wise, water at ambient temperature isn't great, our bodies are programmed to like water cold or hat as either is less likely to be contaminated with bugs that can kill us. Tap water is generally at ground temperature (if your home is at ground level) which is often a lot cooler that our homes ambient temperature. I have a couple of bottles of filtered water in the fridge, pretty much all the time, so there's always cold filtered water to drink.
> 
> Tea. I don't know as I don't drink a lot of tea, but the one tea drinker in the house does prefer Osmio as there's no scum on the top of the tea (our tap water is really bad for that). My brother has commented that the tea is nicer using the Osmio than normal, but I get that can be as simple as he doesn't realise that he prefers the brand of tea we have compared to his home. Maybe that tea taste thing is sub-optimal temperature of the water since black tea needs 100degC. I do run a couple of seconds of water into the cup/mug then tip out and start the drink, so maybe that gets to the same temperature as a normal kettle tipped into a cold cup/mug. As I say, I'm not the one drinking the tea so as long as I'm not moaned at it's fine by me.


 I'm curious about your source for our bodies being programmed to like hot or cold water? I've read that our bodies prefer body temperature water because that is the temperature at which it is absorbed most rapidly. Obv this is about as subjective as it gets but I prefer the ambient temperature of the Osmio to chilled and find it easier to drink, esp if you need to drink a lot say after exercise.

For tea, especially black tea, you want it right off the boil but its not overly detrimental to the brew if you're a few degrees off ime. With the Osmio I am careful to preheat mug and filter before brewing, making sure the Osmio has run a little boiling water first before filling the cup and it's a fine cup to my tastes. I did side by side comparisons not double blinded or anything thorough but the difference was big to me: compared to hard tap water RO water makes much much clearer and lighter tasting tea, it's not even close. The brew is clearer even with a crappy teabag. Where the Osmio comes into its own is with green and other lighter teas which you want to brew at 70-80 degrees and can often rebrew, I had a variable temp kettle but that's gone to my mums now.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I put my Kettle in the cupboard from day one - the Osmio does everything I want it to.

I find that in time you get used to most things, so the slight drop in temp from boiling is no longer a problem.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> I drink 4 to 6 pints a day of water and just load with ice


 I may give that a try though behind you for just water probably 2 pints a day though top up with herbal tea 👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I keep an *empty *one of these little pots on top of the machine and if I want close to boiling, I simply let the first 10ml go into it before moving it out of the way.

For americanos I don't bother as it's more than hot enough.....of course it won't come out at 100C because as we know that's impossible...but in the spout it's 94 or 95C which is way good enough for most people. For an instant boil heater I am surprised it is that hot, best instant ceramic heater I have ever seen, so much so, I considered recommending it for espresso machines hot water systems...if it's not copyright.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

ArkellvsPressdram said:


> I'm curious about your source for our bodies being programmed to like hot or cold water? I've read that our bodies prefer body temperature water because that is the temperature at which it is absorbed most rapidly. Obv this is about as subjective as it gets but I prefer the ambient temperature of the Osmio to chilled and find it easier to drink, esp if you need to drink a lot say after exercise.
> 
> ..


 It's something I'd heard time and time again normally TV programmes. I've just Googled it and this was the first hit which probably sums up what I'd heard (Dave Asna's answer Nov 17th)

https://www.quora.com/Why-do-the-majority-of-humans-prefer-ice-cold-water-to-room-temperature-water-when-thirsty#:~:text=The colder it is%2C the,better by avoiding waterborne diseases.&text=This is why people in both,cold climates prefer cold water.

I agree that it's probably better at re hydration if it's at or near body temperature, the stomach can slow down absorption to let water get to the body's temperature.The other day, working in the garden, I was choosing ambient straight out of the Osmio, not because it tasted better but because it was less of a shock on the system, I could down a pint of it and get back to work. Trouble is that when we were evolving, we didn't have safe sources of warm water, just like we didn't have plentiful food supplies hence why we're programmed to generally like fatty and sweet foods.


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

I know I want an RO system, but the question is if it has to be an Osmio. The Osmio definitely looks easy to use, but also takes up space, and has more functions than I need. There seem to be a bunch of much cheaper RO systems - those admittedly do waste more water (but even the Osmio wastes some water), but in terms of cost I can't see how the Osmio could win (unless your local water is very expensive - I'm not familiar with UK water pricing, locally for me it's cheap and plentiful).

(My current plan is: get one of those simple systems that you can attach to your tap, and produce enough water for a few days at a time, which avoids it having to take up permanent space in the kitchen without a huge hassle when I do use it.)

But I also wouldn't drink from either system: the water is only for coffee, and I mix RO with tap water to get the right consistency.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

mmmatron said:


> I'm feeling a bit meh about mine. It's great not using bottled water for many reasons but I miss the kettle. I prefer drinking tap water to the taste of the osmio and it makes a lousy cup of tea. I hate that it defaults back to cold if there's a slight delay in pressing the hot water button again for the desired volume, and it's definitely not 100 degrees even with a purge (about 93 according to my thermometer). Ooh that came off a bit ranty!


 Yep - it definitely isn't close to boiling - me I don't care because I don't drink tea - my wife really struggled with it at first - but convience got the better of her. My daughter hates the taste compared to tap water - but then again she's weird because our tap water tastes like swimming pool.

It definitely doesn't replace the kettle - no way I'm pissing around trying to fill pots with it when cooking veg or boiling pasta...

It has stopped me buying plastic bottles though and I just keep a couple of glass bottles from Ikea filled with water in the fridge.

I just stuck a few squares of gaffa tape under the feet - slides out no problem.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah it's way too slow to use for cooking. Overall I'm happy with it just irked by minor things.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Mine's just fine .... now there's a slogan waiting to happen. No probs other than, and it's been mentioned already, the selection time to deault back to cold. I've drawn a cold second cup on top a teabag too many times to mention. Can that be adjusted at all? Only other thing is I'd like a pullout second stand to allow me to position cups closer to the spout. I can understand that it's sized for bottle access but it IS advertised as a kettle also. It's dangerous to allow splashes of hot water when filling a cup and it takes sooooooo.. long to hold that my arm aches. Why does it dispense at an extremely slow trickle?? Fix those and I'd be ecstatic 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@skylark,

Plastic flower pot from Amazon, matches perfectly.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GHDSCQI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Good idea but it needs to be taller methinks ....

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

13cms, check if theres a bigger one


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Theres wider but not taller, shame ...

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Mmmm so £400 and say £50 on filters every 6 months so say £900 for 5 years.

That's £3.46 a week.

The manual recommends throwing it in a skip after 5 years.

I'm not convinced....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£3.46 equates to a pack of Volvic. Easy to get through if you don't like tap water to either drink or put through your machine.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

good for the environment! 😊


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Throwing it in a skip after 5 years? Also the filters and electricity.

I'd only use it for the coffee machine.

Sadly most supermarket packaging is plastic, I can probably live with putting 2 bottles of Volvic* in the recycling each week...

* Other bottled waters are available


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

We do get through at least 4 bottles of Volvic a day (my children only drink water) and that is not counting the water that was used in the kettle or for cooking. Our Brita filter starts to leave in scale after about 10 days. The Osmio arrived 2 days ago, couldn't be happier.

I believe the five years life span is due to the pump. If that gives up you can have it changed. It is mentioned in the Q&A section on Osmio website.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

5 Years is too long a time frame to think.



If it packs, I would probably try dismantling the unit to check if any parts can be taken out for future use.


Check with the company to see if anything can be done with the failed unit.


Replace it without blinking!


It's been two days. I have sent the kettle packing and the last 1L is used to wash, water the plants, cook veggies and pasta.

My wife, who was sceptical when I ordered this, already having some second thoughts. How did we manage without something like this ?

We typically boil water in the kettle for cooking pasta. Although, theoretically, I can do the same with this, it may not be practical with this. It is fine, tbh.


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm definitely undecided. The manual does say...

• Normal wear and tear. We suggest the system should be replaced after 5 years.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Bullit121 said:


> I'm definitely undecided. The manual does say...
> 
> • Normal wear and tear. We suggest the system should be replaced after 5 years.


 As I commented, these did not bother us. But, every case is different.

Please take your time, see if this is for you and decide based on your requirement, and costs.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Bullit121 said:


> I'm definitely undecided. The manual does say...
> 
> • Normal wear and tear. We suggest the system should be replaced after 5 years.


 I found this on the website:

Hi,
In the more information is says, "the system should be replaced after 5 years"
Can you explain why the system only lasts 5 years? Is it not serviceable?
5 years seems like a very short lifetime for a product costing this much.
Thanks.
Kind regards.

0

Question by: Tom on 7 Feb 2021, 12:10:34

Hi Tom, it's really more than that and all the parts of the Osmio Zero are available and the system is servicable, so the system could be refurbished after 5 years. It's normal for a reverse osmosis pump to last less than 10 years but these can be replaced and the system carry on. We often trade in 5-7 year old ones to be reconditioned to provide for resale on our ebay store which sells only used or graded items or we give them away to Charities.

This answer is what made me to back away from buying the ebay refurbished item for £300 and buy a new one for £399.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

16-20 litres a day through ours...got it 6th Jan 2019, Jan 5 2020 replaced filters, Nov 25 2020 replaced filters.

Our water is 280 TDS winter and 320TDS summer, it's quite hard, so much, so we have a whole house water softener. We the softened water through the Osmio (Osmio is filtering out Sodium Carbonate instead of Calcium carbonate). I do this because there was never the facility to put in an unsoftened tap because of the house layout.

We have used RO systems for almost 25 years to treat our drinking water....The Osmio was because I got fed up with under counter systems, difficulty of filter changes, storage tank issues and the high amount of wasted water.. It suits my lifestyle, but it's not for everyone.

Sure it's £345 or something with the forum offer and a free extra set of filters (I think, if it's still on). If ours failed I would also .....



> Replace it without blinking!


 We have not used a kettle since getting the Osmio. Well actually we had a large electric airport type thing, keeping 4 litres of water at about 85C...took up lots of space and always annoyed me because I would have to keep pressing reboil as it was never really hot enough. If it had been refilled, it was a 20 minute wait for it to warm up the water again.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Bullit121,

I think your filter change after 6 months could be way out, it depends on your tap water and how much you use.

The average filter change is 12 months, as was mine, I only changed mine because the machine told me too.

Never looked back since I bought this, no plastic waste and no kettle, apart from a gooseneck for pour over.

I have never had to descale my Lelit and the kettle has absolutely no scale.

If it went tits up tomorrow I would not hesitate buying another, if it could not be fixed.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

@hubcap I'd guess that @Bullit121 is basing the 6m change on what Osmio recommend, which is what I've also done (one change as only purchased May 2020). I dare say I could push that out to 12m, as winter time it's c6l / day, summer was probably more like twice that, but I do have water that makes @DavecUK's look positively soft (knocking on for 400mg/l). I had done the 5m change thinking a more clogged RO membrane means the pump has to work harder, but 5yrs for £300-£400 (who knows what price will be in 3 yrs time) Vs 10 filter changes at £50 per time, maybe the economic and environmentally best option is the go to 12m intervals.

@Bullit121 I think that everybody's needs case for Osmio Zero is different, we have different tap water, usage levels, purposes (If I had to pay for somebody to descale and refurb a coffee machine it's very different to me doing it myself), let alone the initial outlay. So, you are right to weigh it all up and form your own decision rather than just assuming it's right for you just because it's right for some others.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

tbh I try not to overthink this, fill up, use & fill up again.

If the machines flow started to slow down or machines maintenance light appears - change filter etc'

I agree it's not for everyone but the fact that I get no scale (machine worst enemy) far out weighs any other consideration.

Also the plastic waste from bottled water I was throwing away also was another reason.


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yeah I'm just weighing up the options. The Forum offer makes it much more appealing and if I could get away with a filter change less often than every 6 months then even better.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Depends how hard your tap water is really.

Some of us getting year or more from filters.


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pretty hard!

CALCIUM 122 mg/l

Calcium is the principal constituent of hardness.

TOTAL HARDNESS 305 mg/l

I'm looking at getting a new espresso machine in the not too distant future but want to get prepared first...


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Bullit121 said:


> want to get prepared first...


 While you're fairly certain the tap water can't go into your espresso machine, IMHO, bottled water, under the counter, filter jugs, distilled water and over the counter have all their pros and cons. Probably, they will all return to equilibrium in the long term.

A lot of us here, may have selected OZ for reasons of convenience, cost neutral and environmental friendliness without governed by the frequency of filter changes and longevity (both are of course important, tbh).

As pointed out by many on this thread, every case is different. You alone can decide what's right for you. What ever you choose, please choose well so that you won't regret it. Good luck with your decision and do let's know how you got on ! 😊


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks. The offer you can get through here makes a big difference actually in terms of justifying the price. Thanks to @DavecUK for pointing that out. I think that offer expires on 31st March and I'll have my bonus from work on the 25th so I'll probably pull the trigger then!

As you say convenience is a big thing. Bottled water isn't sustainable and imagine waking up only to realise that the coffee machine is empty and you've run out of bottled water....

Ahhh Nescafé...no thanks. Thanks for your advice 👍


----------

